# Curved cabinet doors



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

I run a one man cabinet shop and have decided to look into makeing curved cabinet doors. I dont have a cnc router, but do have a vacuum press. Anyone ever make rasised panel kitchen cabinet doors or have a idea how to do it?


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/LesHastings/blog/series/886

Read this members blog on exaclty what your trying to find. Only thing I have ever favorited on this site.

Les is. in all accounts. a true master woodworker.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's an older posting/series by Les Hastings that may give you some insight
http://lumberjocks.com/LesHastings/blog/5109


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

rhett beat me to it


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I have read both of them and have printed them off. Just have to wait for my machine to get here next week to try them out.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Use your credit card.

Save yourself the headache and cost. Buy them already made. I made curved doors for many years and then started buying them a couple of years ago. I can't make them for what it costs me to purchase them. And if they get it wrong, they have to do it again (for free), not you.


----------

